# Its a giraffe baby!!



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.apl.tv/giraffe-birth-live.htm


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

So gross and sooooo adorable at the same time:no_mouth::kiss:


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

So gross and sooooo adorable at the same time


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Posted twice for some reason


----------

